# Deactivated from Lyft because underage pax said I was drunk



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he’s from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I’m a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you’re aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I’m dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I’m deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I’ve been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I’ve done over 15,000 rides and I’ve never had any issue like this. I’m now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can’t even use because I’m deactivated. If I return the car, I’m still going to be charged $240! I’m so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don’t get in my car if I’m impaired. I’m pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I’m going back to Uber. I’m also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

That sucks.

But from what I gather, neither Uber or Lyft will agree to view your dashcam footage. They really don't care about you.


----------



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

Probably true. It may be helpful in another situation though. I did read in another thread, that a gal who’s account was deactivated for the same reason as mine, emailed support and told them she had dash cam footage, and they re-activated her account in 15 min. Probably won’t help, but maybe...


----------



## Blatherskite (Nov 30, 2016)

Huh, that seemed really easy to do. If I were to report Dara or Logan for being under the influence, can I get them deactivated? Such a claim, however fraudulent, would actually be charitable compared with the truth.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Ok, it works like this:
You rented a car through Hertz. Uber miles seriously depreciate their rental vehicles, so a false claim is levied to to have you deactivated. You then return barely used rental and pay $240 dollars outta pocket. Barely used rental then sits waiting for the next driver to be scammed.
Solved.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


Get a Lawyer! They will get you reinstated or file a defamation lawsuit which will result in a settlement because Lyft wont want their name or the case in public.


----------



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ok, it works like this:
> You rented a car through Hertz. Uber miles seriously depreciate their rental vehicles, so a false claim is levied to to have you deactivated. You then return barely used rental and pay $240 dollars outta pocket. Barely used rental then sits waiting for the next driver to be scammed.
> Solved.


You're absolutely right!! It's real convenient how the timing worked on this one... Complete scam!!


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Bgeezie said:


> Probably true. It may be helpful in another situation though. I did read in another thread, that a gal who's account was deactivated for the same reason as mine, emailed support and told them she had dash cam footage, and they re-activated her account in 15 min. Probably won't help, but maybe...


I should clarify that I do run a camera. But it's for legal defense. I don't expect it to help me in a service dispute.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Get a Lawyer! They will get you reinstated or file a defamation lawsuit which will result in a settlement because Lyft wont want their name or the case in public.


Agreed. Inform Lyft that you will be seeking legal advice and that you are very likely to sue the kid (and his parents) for damages due to the false accusation.

It's ridiculous how this is possible. If they think we are driving drunk or impaired why not make us take a drug/alcohol test?


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> If they think we are driving drunk or impaired why not make us take a drug/alcohol test?


Because drug/alcohol testing is expensive to administrate. It is a cheaper & easier process to activate the next new ant who is already waiting to replace you.


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

Ive been in the same exact situation with LYFT espress drive. Deactivated and still have to pay for the rental. IMO address the issue. You will be reactivated but no telling how ling that will be 24 hours to days?? First false report i was deactivated 24 hours , second false report over a yr later took 5 days to reactivate me. 

I switched to a maven gig vehicle soni could drive for whoever i want.


----------



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> Agreed. Inform Lyft that you will be seeking legal advice and that you are very likely to sue the kid (and his parents) for damages due to the false accusation.
> 
> It's ridiculous how this is possible. If they think we are driving drunk or impaired why not make us take a drug/alcohol test?


I may look into the counsel thing. And I agree with you. I even offered to submit to any sort of testing. I received no reply, and don't expect to.



Guyinarehat said:


> Ive been in the same exact situation with LYFT espress drive. Deactivated and still have to pay for the rental. IMO address the issue. You will be reactivated but no telling how ling that will be 24 hours to days?? First false report i was deactivated 24 hours , second false report over a yr later took 5 days to reactivate me.
> 
> I switched to a maven gig vehicle soni could drive for whoever i want.


Yes, mine is through Lyft Express too. I've addressed it with Lyft, but they have not gotten back to me. I'm back to using my personal vehicle for Uber, while my rental rots in the garage.


----------



## Guyinarehat (Jun 10, 2016)

**** it go on a road trip, enjoy the time off. Run that milage up.


----------



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

Guyinarehat said:


> &%[email protected]!* it go on a road trip, enjoy the time off. Run that milage up.


Yeah man I wish that was an option. I have to make up a few hundred bucks now. I can only hope Karma bites them in the ass before too long.


----------



## BenDrivin (Sep 21, 2017)

Well, you do have their address?


----------



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

BenDrivin said:


> Well, you do have their address?


What are you suggesting?? Lol... I don't have the address. Dropped off pax at a restaurant, where he was meeting his parents. They were probably drunk, hense why I picked him up. Go figure!


----------



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

Guyinarehat said:


> &%[email protected]!* it go on a road trip, enjoy the time off. Run that milage up.


Better yet, I think I'll jack up the front end of the car, and let the tires spin for hours. I think I ought to be able to rack up a few thousand miles that way.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Go to Vegas, then to Puerto Nuevo, Mexico for Lobster, then Tijuana for a good time, then return it.


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

Guyinarehat said:


> Ive been in the same exact situation with LYFT espress drive. Deactivated and still have to pay for the rental. IMO address the issue. You will be reactivated but no telling how ling that will be 24 hours to days?? First false report i was deactivated 24 hours , second false report over a yr later took 5 days to reactivate me.
> 
> I switched to a maven gig vehicle soni could drive for whoever i want.


I have been deactivated by Lyft 3 times (I have been driving for almost 2 years, at 4.9 today, surprisingly)... all *false allegations *like yours. First time was a _few hours_ before restoration. Next one, similar time frame. Most recent:* 5 days and no response *to any messages I sent. On one "ticket" I responded 32 times, asking why there was a delay. Once I was restored, I turned on the app and ignored all requests for a few hours while at home. Passive aggressive, but there's not much I can do to hit back.

I have had no such issues with Uber. Clearly, Lyft makes it to too easy for a false, retaliatory allegation to be made. If they did not offer up this particular category, s h i t - h e a d s wouldn't even think to report it. Lyft is actively making suggestions for issues. Lyft is trash compared to Uber.


----------



## Frustrated!!!! (Jul 7, 2017)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


If you weren't a square and just shut up about a worthless policy he probably wouldn't had reported you. Live and learn to keep your mouth closed


----------



## JMlyftuber (Feb 24, 2018)

I got some pax the other day going home from school. I just took them. Why risk refusing service because of age? I think age is a protected class right? Like refusing for race?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JMlyftuber said:


> I got some pax the other day going home from school. I just took them. Why risk refusing service because of age? I think age is a protected class right? Like refusing for race?


Lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> Go to Vegas, then to Puerto Nuevo, Mexico for Lobster, then Tijuana for a good time, then return it.


I love Puerto Nuevo! Chowed plenty meals there back in the day when I had long-term lease on a beach cabin south of La Fonda. What is the price these days for a lobster plate with all-you-can-eat beans, rice, tortillas?


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

I know this won't help you now but for the rest of us in the future:

I am thinking that if you get deactivated for impaired driving you should immediately go to a local accredited testing facility on your own dime and pay for a drug test. I know the drug tests to get your taxi license here are only about $35.

This will help in a few different ways.

1. It helps to show Uber/Lyft that you were not impaired.
2. It helps to establish that the accusation is false and you will probably have much better standing to sue the passenger.
3. It tells Uber/Lyft that you are serious and are not playing games.

I'm guessing that once they see the negative test they will immediately reactivate you. They might also offer compensation just to make it less likely that you will go after the passenger.


----------



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

Frustrated!!!! said:


> If you weren't a square and just shut up about a worthless policy he probably wouldn't had reported you. Live and learn to keep your mouth closed


True true. Definitely learned a lesson here, and I was waiting for someone to expose my shape lol.. My point though in exposing what a square I am, is that it shouldn't be so easy to have your account deactivated. Especially for some bogus crap like this. I guess I should shut my mouth and not speak at all. I'm sure I'll catch some heat for that too. "Driver was rude and didn't speak at all" 1 Star. Can't please everyone I guess..



Talcire said:


> I have been deactivated by Lyft 3 times (I have been driving for almost 2 years, at 4.9 today, surprisingly)... all *false allegations *like yours. First time was a _few hours_ before restoration. Next one, similar time frame. Most recent:* 5 days and no response *to any messages I sent. On one "ticket" I responded 32 times, asking why there was a delay. Once I was restored, I turned on the app and ignored all requests for a few hours while at home. Passive aggressive, but there's not much I can do to hit back.
> 
> I have had no such issues with Uber. Clearly, Lyft makes it to too easy for a false, retaliatory allegation to be made. If they did not offer up this particular category, s h i t - h e a d s wouldn't even think to report it. Lyft is actively making suggestions for issues. Lyft is trash compared to Uber.


Wow. 32 responses? I've left 6 and I thought I was being overbearing. I can understand though. It's frustrating to be deactivated and then receive no communication. It's been 2 days for me, and nothing. I like your passive aggressiveness. After this bullshit, I could care less if I'm reactivated or not. I will not drive for Lyft anymore. Agreed I've never had issues like this with Uber.


----------



## osii (Aug 21, 2014)

Why didn't the pax get out of the car if you were impaired?

Why didn't they call the police? Demand a police report.

What did the previous and subsequent pax notice?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> It is a cheaper*more profitable* & easier process to activate the next *eight* new ant*s* who is*are* already waiting to replace you.


FIFY


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

And.... Yet another reason not to pick up unaccompanied minors..


----------



## Bgeezie (May 10, 2017)

osii said:


> Why didn't the pax get out of the car if you were impaired?
> 
> Why didn't they call the police? Demand a police report.
> 
> What did the previous and subsequent pax notice?


Exactly! I can't communicate with them. They won't respond to any emails, and they don't have a phone number for the safety division (they claim). Can't get anywhere with their support people. They don't care.


----------



## corniilius (Jan 27, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> I love Puerto Nuevo! Chowed plenty meals there back in the day when I had long-term lease on a beach cabin south of La Fonda. What is the price these days for a lobster plate with all-you-can-eat beans, rice, tortillas?


When I was last there, it was about 20 bucks. Probably around 30 now.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

corniilius said:


> When I was last there, it was about 20 bucks. Probably around 30 now.


Puerto Nuevo has the largest lobsters I ever ate. That price is higher now, but still worth it.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

One thing I avoid is trying to lecture pax after the fact. If you should have rejected the trip due to a violation by the pax, then you should do that. If you're going to finish the trip, finish it. If its something worth fighting over, end the trip, kick them out and report it immediately to Uber.

Uber tends to believe the first person that reports. Even if you complete a trip like that that seems uneventful, report it immediately .


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

touberornottouber said:


> I know this won't help you now but for the rest of us in the future:
> 
> I am thinking that if you get deactivated for impaired driving you should immediately go to a local accredited testing facility on your own dime and pay for a drug test. I know the drug tests to get your taxi license here are only about $35.
> 
> ...


Just get a real job at this point ffs.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Get a Lawyer! They will get you reinstated or file a defamation lawsuit which will result in a settlement because Lyft wont want their name or the case in public.


Most people that drive for uber are broke and can not afford an attorney, I do not see how any attorney would take this case.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Bon Jovi said:


> Most people that drive for uber are broke and can not afford an attorney, I do not see how any attorney would take this case.


Agreed however, many lawyers look at these cases as contingency cases..its miminal work, letter writing with settlements that include legal fees.

It never hurts to get a legal opinion and explore options.


----------



## ABC123DEF (Jun 9, 2015)

Talcire said:


> I have been deactivated by Lyft 3 times (I have been driving for almost 2 years, at 4.9 today, surprisingly)... all *false allegations *like yours. First time was a _few hours_ before restoration. Next one, similar time frame. Most recent:* 5 days and no response *to any messages I sent. On one "ticket" I responded 32 times, asking why there was a delay. Once I was restored, I turned on the app and ignored all requests for a few hours while at home. Passive aggressive, but there's not much I can do to hit back.
> 
> I have had no such issues with Uber. Clearly, Lyft makes it to too easy for a false, retaliatory allegation to be made. If they did not offer up this particular category, s h i t - h e a d s wouldn't even think to report it. Lyft is actively making suggestions for issues. Lyft is trash compared to Uber.


Are you mad at the warm and fuzzy glowstache?


----------



## BRUCE JACKSON (Feb 3, 2018)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.





Talcire said:


> I have been deactivated by Lyft 3 times (I have been driving for almost 2 years, at 4.9 today, surprisingly)... all *false allegations *like yours. First time was a _few hours_ before restoration. Next one, similar time frame. Most recent:* 5 days and no response *to any messages I sent. On one "ticket" I responded 32 times, asking why there was a delay. Once I was restored, I turned on the app and ignored all requests for a few hours while at home. Passive aggressive, but there's not much I can do to hit back.
> 
> I have had no such issues with Uber. Clearly, Lyft makes it to too easy for a false, retaliatory allegation to be made. If they did not offer up this particular category, s h i t - h e a d s wouldn't even think to report it. Lyft is actively making suggestions for issues. Lyft is trash compared to Uber.


Uber isn't any better.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Agreed however, many lawyers look at these cases as contingency cases..its miminal work, letter writing with settlements that include legal fees.
> 
> It never hurts to get a legal opinion and explore options.


TV show lawyers do contingency. Real World: No
Law student from local Law School can help. But that's all

Lawyers don't represent poor folk.
The good news: poor folk like me, lawyers won't sue.
Ain't no pay off.
It all about $$$$
Period


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Agreed however, many lawyers look at these cases as contingency cases..its miminal work, letter writing with settlements that include legal fees.
> 
> It never hurts to get a legal opinion and explore options.





transporter007 said:


> TV show lawyers do contingency. Real World: No


Well, lots of real world lawyers do contingency but it's almost always for things they can be 95% sure they'll win (and win big) if they take it on. Accidents, injury, things like that (think ambulance chaser, or the "I sue drunk drivers" guys). The problem with Uber/Lyft is there is a clause in the contract that says either you or they can cancel it at pretty much any time, for pretty much any reason. That's going to scare away even a retained attorney who would sue if you insisted, but probably only after having you sign a disclaimer stating that they warned you it's almost certainly a losing case and you want them to proceed (and are willing to pay) anyway. No attorney is going to take that on contingency (because they're almost certain to lose).

I mean I can get an attorney to sue the United States because the color of money is green and I feel it should be purple. They're going to advice me not to, they're going to tell me I'm going to be laughed out of court (if I make it to court at all), but if I have enough money, I can get them to file the suit anyway.  Suing is easy, winning is hard.


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Well, lots of real world lawyers do contingency but it's almost always for things they can be 95% sure they'll win (and win big) if they take it on. Accidents, injury, things like that (think ambulance chaser, or the "I sue drunk drivers" guys). The problem with Uber/Lyft is there is a clause in the contract that says either you or they can cancel it at pretty much any time, for pretty much any reason. That's going to scare away even a retained attorney who would sue if you insisted, but probably only after having you sign a disclaimer stating that they warned you it's almost certainly a losing case and you want them to proceed (and are willing to pay) anyway. No attorney is going to take that on contingency (because they're almost certain to lose).
> 
> I mean I can get an attorney to sue the United States because the color of money is green and I feel it should be purple. They're going to advice me not to, they're going to tell me I'm going to be laughed out of court (if I make it to court at all), but if I have enough money, I can get them to file the suit anyway.  Suing is easy, winning is hard.


In the United States, the federal *government* has sovereign immunity and may not be sued unless it has waived its immunity or consented to suit. The United States as a sovereign is immune from suit unless it unequivocally consents to being sued.

You can sue me only if I say you can. Bwahahahaha 

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sovereign_immunity_in_the_United_States


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

transporter007 said:


> In the United States, the federal *government* has sovereign immunity and may not be sued unless it has waived its immunity or consented to suit. The United States as a sovereign is immune from suit unless it unequivocally consents to being sued.
> 
> You can sue me only if I say you can. Bwahahahaha
> 
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sovereign_immunity_in_the_United_States


Yeah, you're right, bad example on my part hehe.  You see my point though. 

I guess a better example is, I can sue Dell because my 4 year old monitor went out and even though my warranty expired 3 years ago, I feel they should still give me a replacement. The attorney is going to advise that I don't, they're going to advise that I'll likely lose, but if I have enough money (and am stubborn enough), I could get them to file the suit. Of course the attorney would be right and it would get pretty much laughed out of court (guess I should have used the money to buy a new monitor instead hehe). 

*unless of course I had a legitimate "belated defect" claim or something anyway, let me put that provision in too hehe*


----------



## transporter007 (Feb 19, 2018)

Pawtism said:


> Yeah, you're right, bad example on my part hehe.  You see my point though.
> 
> I guess a better example is, I can sue Dell because my 4 year old monitor went out and even though my warranty expired 3 years ago, I feel they should still give me a replacement. The attorney is going to advise that I don't, they're going to advise that I'll likely lose, but if I have enough money (and am stubborn enough), I could get them to file the suit. Of course the attorney would be right and it would get pretty much laughed out of court (guess I should have used the money to buy a new monitor instead hehe).
> 
> *unless of course I had a legitimate "belated defect" claim or something anyway, let me put that provision in too hehe*


THIS is a slam dunk:

*Teen shot five times at Stoneman Douglas High plans to sue BSO, school system*

*Read more here: http://www.miamiherald.com/news/local/community/broward/article203661689.html#storylink=cpy*

"The failure of Broward County Public Schools and of the Principal and School Resource officer to adequately protect students, and in particular our client, from life-threatening harm were unreasonable, callous and negligent," he wrote in the letter. "Such action or inaction led to the personal injuries sustained by my client."


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Bgeezie said:


> Exactly! I can't communicate with them. They won't respond to any emails, and they don't have a phone number for the safety division (they claim). Can't get anywhere with their support people. They don't care.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Pretty simple, actually. Young pup reported you (falsely) before you could report him.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


Yup if you report an underage pax they'll ask "their side of story" and carefully jot down THEIR complaint while ignoring yours
...

The one time I reported one, "Trust & Safety" 'reached out' to threaten me with prospect of deactivation if I "speed again".... ride average speed was 9.4 mph, please note the decimal

Oh and my rating magically dropped 20 points off one single ride.

Probably went like "we received your complaint but you rated driver 4 - 5*, would you like to change it?" "1*" "are you sure?: "yes 1*" "we gave your driver 1*" "yes 1* the creep" "thanks for reaching out, your 1* rating has been logged, here's some free ride credits miss" "whoop whoop 1* 1* hellsyeah" "acknowledged and acknowledged, thanks - Bobby (Rajeev) w/ zendesk for Lyft Support"

... end result thanks for the 5x 1* ratings.

Note to self: NEXT time, report underages for "drunk and belligerent racist" instead


----------



## Taxi tony (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like you need another drink. Dumbass


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> That sucks.
> 
> But from what I gather, neither Uber or Lyft will agree to view your dashcam footage. They really don't care about you.


This is why I wonder what's the point in buying one if they won't even view it ?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

Talcire said:


> I have been deactivated by Lyft 3 times (I have been driving for almost 2 years, at 4.9 today, surprisingly)... all *false allegations *like yours. First time was a _few hours_ before restoration. Next one, similar time frame. Most recent:* 5 days and no response *to any messages I sent. On one "ticket" I responded 32 times, asking why there was a delay. Once I was restored, I turned on the app and ignored all requests for a few hours while at home. Passive aggressive, but there's not much I can do to hit back.
> 
> I have had no such issues with Uber. Clearly, Lyft makes it to too easy for a false, retaliatory allegation to be made. If they did not offer up this particular category, s h i t - h e a d s wouldn't even think to report it. Lyft is actively making suggestions for issues. Lyft is trash compared to Uber.


Both Uber and Lyft are a heap of feces!


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Spider-Man said:


> This is why I wonder what's the point in buying one if they won't even view it ?


Legal defense if ever required.


----------



## LV-NightRider (Jul 22, 2016)

JoshInReno said:


> Legal defense if ever required.


It's the intimidation factor. You have proof. The pax doesn't. Uber/ Lyft have backed off several times since I put mine in. It also stops craziness from pax, and law enforcement shakedowns. One pax who was acting like he was getting ready to rob or attack me, backed off when I showed him the camera and I implied it had a wifi feed to a cloud backup. He stole my barf bags from the seat back!


----------



## SaintCl89 (May 21, 2017)

I dropped a pax one night last year in June. 1 month later I can’t log into uber. Message them and was told I was temporarily deactivated due to an allegation of operating while intoxicated. So I asked what the date was and they told me June x. So I asked when the allegation was made, they said July x. I’m like, “yeah you guys really need to get it together”. They take an allegation a month later seriously and deactivated me for 3 days while they investigated. Meanwhile, they probably reimbursed the pax his 8 bucks and gave him a few free rides. It’s all bs


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

JoshInReno said:


> That sucks.
> 
> But from what I gather, neither Uber or Lyft will agree to view your dashcam footage. They really don't care about you.


Not true. They viewed mine


----------



## Bro Olomide (Sep 1, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> Ok, it works like this:
> You rented a car through Hertz. Uber miles seriously depreciate their rental vehicles, so a false claim is levied to to have you deactivated. You then return barely used rental and pay $240 dollars outta pocket. Barely used rental then sits waiting for the next driver to be scammed.
> *RE-Solved.*


There, I fixed that for you, Rohit.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

They do sometimes view them, and in the end, it's better to have video and not wind up needing it, than to wind up needing it, and not have it.


----------



## rex jones (Jun 6, 2017)

touberornottouber said:


> I know this won't help you now but for the rest of us in the future:
> 
> I am thinking that if you get deactivated for impaired driving you should immediately go to a local accredited testing facility on your own dime and pay for a drug test. I know the drug tests to get your taxi license here are only about $35.
> 
> ...


i laughed at sue the passenger.


----------



## Pawtism (Aug 22, 2017)

rex jones said:


> i laughed at sue the passenger.


You're not going to get much, but that's a viable option. You do it through small claims court, subpoena Uber for the pax's info, file a libel/slander suit for damages. Lost income (for the time you were down), court fees (for filing the suit), etc. It's not going to be a big payday or anything, but if they lied and caused you financial harm, they should cover that themselves (and you'll be teaching them a lesson not to make false statements like that).


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Many municipalities have regulations that REQUIRE you to be temporarilly deactivated on report of possible intoxication.


----------



## Pinapple Man (Aug 8, 2017)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


Why were you picking up underage passengers?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DexNex said:


> Many municipalities have regulations that REQUIRE you to be temporarilly deactivated on report of possible intoxication.


Nice how uber suddenly becomes all "we have to abide by the law." Never bothered them before.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> Nice how uber suddenly becomes all "we have to abide by the law." Never bothered them before.


Just amazes me how no one seems to ever know that it is often a response that is regulated.


----------



## Nonya busy (May 18, 2017)

Talcire said:


> I have been deactivated by Lyft 3 times (I have been driving for almost 2 years, at 4.9 today, surprisingly)... all *false allegations *like yours. First time was a _few hours_ before restoration. Next one, similar time frame. Most recent:* 5 days and no response *to any messages I sent. On one "ticket" I responded 32 times, asking why there was a delay. Once I was restored, I turned on the app and ignored all requests for a few hours while at home. Passive aggressive, but there's not much I can do to hit back.
> 
> I have had no such issues with Uber. Clearly, Lyft makes it to too easy for a false, retaliatory allegation to be made. If they did not offer up this particular category, s h i t - h e a d s wouldn't even think to report it. Lyft is actively making suggestions for issues. Lyft is trash compared to Uber.


yes i have false allegations with lyft all the time 0 with uber.


----------



## Ubering around (Oct 15, 2017)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


Day one when I started this gig the dash cam is on


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


Could it be you were deactivated for giving a ride to an unaccompanied minors which is a violation of terms?


----------



## YouEvenLyftBruh (Feb 10, 2018)

JoshInReno said:


> That sucks.
> 
> But from what I gather, neither Uber or Lyft will agree to view your dashcam footage. They really don't care about you.


WAIT, wtf? this is a thing now? They won't review footage proving you're not drunk?

I'm having trouble believing this.



Ubering around said:


> Day one when I started this gig the dash cam is on


I tell folks this every other post. I didn't have one from day one, but I learned my lesson after some sewer rat street hustler reported me as driving under the influence ( i don't even drink, not that it matters. )

folks, there are people who get murdered for $5, what makes you think that there aren't folks out there who will lie just to get a free ride.

Furthermore, I HATE defending Lyft on this, but PLEASE, You think Uber is better than Lyft on this matter?

The history of this is that UBER WAS SUED by California for not responding to complaints of drivers driving drunk, NOW this lawsuit was total BS, because this literally does not happen. *Show me proof of EVEN ONE LYFT OR UBER DRIVER who is drunk driving. It's BS. *plain and simple

but Uber LOST or SETTLED and that created a precedent which now Lyft is forced to respond to by taking PAX allegations seriously, no matter how absurd.

*DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM DASHCAM*

*I joke around a lot on here, but if a PAX accuses me again, I've already sought out a lawyer. I will sue for damages and defamation of character, and demand PAX identity. NO JOKE.








*

"but i can't afford lawyer"

yeah you can, look for pro-bono lawyers if you can't get a real one. You just have put in some legwork. lawyers are everywhere, like weeds.


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> WAIT, wtf? this is a thing now? They won't review footage proving you're not drunk?
> 
> I'm having trouble believing this.
> 
> ...


Small claims court. You're never going to get that much out of the lying pax anyway, certainly not enough to cover your attorney, so just go small claims and sue for the max. Sue "John/Jane Doe (identity to be provided in discovery), a passenger in my car while driving for Uber". Once the lawsuit is filed, you'll be able to subpoena Uber for any and all available records they have on that rider account. Then you'll be able to amend the Subpoena to include the name. You may, at that point, also have to subpoena the CD card company to get an address son the S&C can be served.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> I joke around a lot on here, but if a PAX accuses me again, I've already sought out a lawyer. I will sue for damages and defamation of character, and demand PAX identity. NO JOKE.
> *"but i can't afford lawyer"
> yeah you can, look for pro-bono lawyers* if you can't get a real one. You just have put in some legwork. lawyers are everywhere, like weeds.


And no pro-bono lawyer can afford to waste time filing some small-cheese case involving a pax who complained about an Uber driver.


----------



## Mynichellemoore (Mar 30, 2018)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


That is so messed up that someone can just lie on you and nothing is done to investigate. Anyone can defame your character and change the whole course of your life and how you make a living. Smh.


----------



## PhillyMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

YouEvenLyftBruh said:


> WAIT, wtf? this is a thing now? They won't review footage proving you're not drunk?
> 
> I'm having trouble believing this.
> 
> ...


You'd be surprised how many Uber drivers really do drink and/or smoke weed.... I'm sure its not a lot, but... its definitely more than 0 lol


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mynichellemoore said:


> That is so messed up that someone can just lie on you and nothing is done to investigate. Anyone can defame your character and change the whole course of your life and how you make a living. Smh.


Uber/Lyft has 100 ants ready to drive for every 1 ant they deactivate, so the economics doesn't justify their time, cost, and bother to investigate claims. Yeah, it sucks for the drivers, but you've been mislead if you really thought that Uber/Lyft was concerned about drivers. Here today, gone today.


----------



## PhillyMatt (Nov 21, 2017)

Its a quick fix for Uber.... Deactivate the driver for 24 hours or whatever let the driver "sober up" lol 

Uber knows that pax will lie and say anything to pay less. But, still gotta legally cover themselves. 

If they get a complaint about a guy driving drunk, and they ignore it... and then he kills the next pax? They are in trouble


----------



## LAS0023 (Mar 19, 2016)

Did you get reactivated?



Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

steveK2016 said:


> One thing I avoid is trying to lecture pax after the fact. If you should have rejected the trip due to a violation by the pax, then you should do that. If youre going to finish the trip, finish it. If its something worth fighting over, end the trip, kick them out and report it immediately to Uber.
> 
> Uber tends to believe the first person that reports. Even if you complete a trip **** that that seems uneventful, report it immediately .


If you report you took a trip with an underage pax they just send drivel about the policy, then helpfully explain you could be deactivated if you don't follow it.

So either don't take them, or if you realize you did after starting and you complete the trip, keep your mouth shut. You have nothing to gain at that point.

Even if you realize and kick them out I'd use another reason to report to uber, like they were drunk and abusive. Otherwise it's still on you that you started the trip.

And yes, I have no problem asking for ID. It's on dashcam so god forbid I get broadsided and the parents try to sue, their little darling will be on camera showing me their fake ID.



Freshout75 said:


> Not true. They viewed mine


They didn't actually SAY they watched it.

Probably just figured you were telling the truth since you were willing to send a video and reinstated you.


----------



## moJohoJo (Feb 19, 2017)

Bgeezie said:


> So, I decided to try out the Lyft Rental Reward program, and use one of their cars through Hertz. It made sense to me to do it, since I work so many days and can usually pull of the trip numbers. I picked up the car on Tuesday, drive all day. Drive all day Wednesday, then Thursday comes around. I get a request to pick up a pax (16th one of the day). The kid gets in my car. I start making convo with him, and ask if he's from Phoenix, and if he works or goes to school out here. He says yeah, I'm a Freshman at blah blah H.S. I told him, oh really? You look older than that. I said just so you're aware, Lyft/Uber has a new policy for pax under 18. Some drivers may not accept your ride if they know your age. I drop off the pax, and go pick up my next ride. As I'm dropping off the last pax, I notice my account has been deactivated for a safety issue. Says to check your email for reason etc... after an hour goes by, I finally get an email stating I'm deactivated because a pax alleged I was under the influence of alcohol or drugs. Wtf!?? I've been one of the longest running drivers since the Uber platform started in Phoenix. I've done over 15,000 rides and I've never had any issue like this. I'm now stuck with a rental car through Lyft, that I can't even use because I'm deactivated. If I return the car, I'm still going to be charged $240! I'm so frustrated that a simple pax can allege this, and they can deactivate me so quickly. How about call the police, or don't get in my car if I'm impaired. I'm pretty certain it was the kid pax who told his mommy that he may be denied a ride in the future. Screw Lyft, I'm going back to Uber. I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


SUE . THEY HAVE NO PROOF . I WAS FALSELY ACCUSED BEFORE OF BEING DRUNK BUT WAS NOT DEACTIVATED . IT WAS A FALSE ACCUSATION BECAUSE I REFUSED TO TAKE THIS RIDER BECAUSE HE WAS DRUGGED OUT ON SOMETHING . LOOK FOR EMPLOYMENT ATTORNEYS . MANY ARE ANXIOUS TO TAKE CASES LIKE YOURS AND YOU'LL GET BACK PAY FOR YEARS THAT LYFT / UBER WOULD OF OWED YOU IF YOU KEPT DRIVING .


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

moJohoJo said:


> LOOK FOR EMPLOYMENT ATTORNEYS . MANY ARE ANXIOUS TO TAKE CASES LIKE YOURS AND YOU'LL GET BACK PAY FOR YEARS THAT LYFT / UBER WOULD OF OWED YOU IF YOU KEPT DRIVING .


 Pffffffffftttttttt! 
Yeah, rite!!


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

I was accused of this last month..

The cab company made me sit and wait for a company safety officer to finish what he was doing and drive out to me.

Lost about 1.5 hours and blew a perfect zero.zero on the breathalyzer.

The company gave me 2 hours of rental credit for losing time. (meaning i paid less for the taxi rental for this shift than normal)

It's stories like this that will keep me from going back to uber, ever.

If a cab company can afford to have safety guys doing insurance investigations (and DUI checks) why cant uber?

Why?

Cause they don't care.

"uber has your back?"

More like...
"Uber will stab you in the back"
"Uber will let a customer stab you in the back"
"Uber will fire you for pulling a gun on a customer who is trying to stab you in the back?"


----------



## ShinyAndChrome (Aug 18, 2017)

Bgeezie said:


> I've done over 15,000 rides...I'm also purchasing a dash cam, so I can have my own evidence if this crap ever happens in the future.


*Shame on you.*

Having this many rides and not already having a dash cam, shame, shame, shame on you. You should know better. Sorry, I just do not have sympathy for you. This was entirely avoidable. You also had too many rides under your belt to pick up a minor.



Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> I was accused of this last month..
> 
> The cab company made me sit and wait for a company safety officer to finish what he was doing and drive out to me.
> 
> ...


Because Uber has no oversight and no reconciliation mechanism whatsoever. What happened to you is a reasonable and proper way to deal with this. Challenge a customer's accusation and, if they were wrong, compensate the driver. Uber instead just refunds the passenger their fare, giving them a free drive, and kills off the driver for a couple of days "just in case". Another reason why uber is not a real job because it can be taken at any time for any reason at all.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Sez (Jul 9, 2017)

SurgeWarrior said:


> Get a Lawyer! They will get you reinstated or file a defamation lawsuit which will result in a settlement because Lyft wont want their name or the case in public.


This might be the dumbest thing I have ever been exposed to...and I am a rideshare driver...smh


----------



## njn (Jan 23, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> If a cab company can afford to have safety guys doing insurance investigations (and DUI checks) why cant uber?


Transportation company vs an app company.

There are a few stories on this forum where the drivers were successful in suing the pax for defamation.


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Ron Jeremy Sez said:


> This might be the dumbest thing I have ever been exposed to...and I am a rideshare driver...smh


Oh, I am dying to hear your solution! Let me guess..you are going to write a letter to support? I think you need to grow up and learn how the world works.If driving is your source of income..then you fight for it. SMH that I need to explain this...dult!


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

njn said:


> Transportation company vs an app company.
> 
> There are a few stories on this forum where the drivers were successful in suing the pax for defamation.


First of all stories, or court cases?
Successful as in they actually got money from the pax?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Demon said:


> First of all stories, or court cases?
> Successful as in they actually got money from the pax?


You'd probably have to take steps to collect any judgement. Most states assess and interest rate two unpaid judgements, and you can also tack any expenses incurred in collection on to the judgment.

You can garnish wages, seize bank accounts, seize income tax refunds, and, if the past is some kind of a licensed contractor, you can hold up his worker licensing until the judgement is paid. If they own their own business of some sort, you can also have the sheriff set up a till where any money coming into the business gets paid to you first. Judgments sitting unpaid on a credit history from dramatically affect credit rating, ability to get jobs, ability to rent homes or get loans. Much more so then paying other bills late.

Calling them and politely asking probably isn't going to get it done quickly. And you do need to make sure that the Judgment doesn't run out. That's easy enough to do. You find out how long a judgement last unpaid in your state, and make sure that you renew its status when the time comes do, if you haven't taken steps to collect.

If the person is judgment-proof, that's a chance you take. You're never going to get your money, but keep the Judgment open just the same, just in case.


----------



## Freshout75 (Feb 20, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> If you report you took a trip with an underage pax they just send drivel about the policy, then helpfully explain you could be deactivated if you don't follow it.
> 
> So either don't take them, or if you realize you did after starting and you complete the trip, keep your mouth shut. You have nothing to gain at that point.
> 
> ...


Who knows? The e-mail said they watched the video.


----------

